
The Alternative Facts of Cable Companies - ccdd4
https://backchannel.com/the-alternate-facts-of-cable-companies-f0cd1e10e66#.fwht3dxix
======
webmaven
We have all seen this pattern in the past few years:

 _Although the FCC in 2015 relabeled high-speed internet access as a regulated
product, neither it nor state commissions have actually required particular
levels of consumer service or reasonable prices._

 _But in order to avoid anyone getting the idea that oversight might be a good
idea, Charter and Comcast have to uphold the fiction that their service is
getting better and better in response to trumpeted “competition”—even if there
isn’t any actual rival anywhere around. If everyone believes that services are
improving, then there’s no need for government intervention._

 _That’s why Spectrum’s marketing and management teams let loose with ads
claiming that consumers would get new X internet data speeds — “fast, reliable
internet speeds.” The branding people went nuts, using adjectives like Turbo,
Extreme, and Ultimate for the company’s highest-speed 200 or 300 Mbps download
offerings._

 _But no one, or very few people, could actually experience those speeds._

The NY AG is calling Charter/TWC/Spectrum out on their fraudulent BS:

 _As the New York attorney general’s office puts it, “Spectrum relentlessly
touted consistently fast internet speeds and reliable access to online content
to solicit and retain subscribers. However, in reality, Spectrum-TWC knowingly
failed to deliver on such promises.”_

Hold their feet to the fire, Eric Schneiderman!

And all you other state AG's out there, take note and follow suit.

